# Rotary table vendor question



## calstar (Jan 31, 2015)

Anyone bought or familiar with this table, any dealings with this vendor? Man these things all(at least the lower end ones) look alike, hard to tell whats what without having one in hand.

thanks, Brian

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-HORIZONTA...8?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item485a2f1954


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Jan 31, 2015)

I looked at that one as well, price just seemed too cheap to be any good.  Also, a 6" wont fit on my 9x42 table.  Its too small and the handle hits the edge.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm familiar with the vendor which is CME Tools. I have purchased from them & have had no bad experiences with them. They sell typical China tools. As far as that exact RT, no experience. I have a similar RT but made by Vertex (Taiwan). For me the 6" was also too small for my 9x32 table (handle hits the edge) so I went with an 8".


----------



## calstar (Jan 31, 2015)

I have a little Clausing mill, 6x26 table, thinking an 8" would be to much for that size, any thoughts? I'm looking for used 6"  of higher quality,  not much luck so far. 

Brian


----------



## darkzero (Jan 31, 2015)

If you want higher quality, go with Taiwan (Vertex), Japan (Yuasa), or used USA.


----------



## calstar (Jan 31, 2015)

Will, appears you like the quality of *utoole* http://www.utoole.com merchandise(equal to PhaseII for less $) as you posted in another thread. They have this 6"($208) ,hope to get some feedback from someonlee on it. I'll also call them and see what they say regarding quality vs other brand rt, at least they post the specs,  which look good to me in my hobby world.

Brian


----------



## calstar (Jan 31, 2015)

Well this is interesting, this is from the *utoole ebay* store, a 6" rt for $379. Maybe I'm missing something but the specs(and pics, can anyone tell me the difference?) look  identical to the $208 one above, same shipping price indicating same weight, and the *same item # 317 0506*, so......... you get what you pay for, but in this case perhaps not.   http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-precision-horizontal-and-vertical-rotary-table-/181314647423  and its specs:



Item No. 317 - 0506 




and some *Phase II specs* from  http://www.phase2plus.com/details.asp?pr=PRECISION+ROTARY+TABLES&id=55  which appear to have some  greater tolerances!   :thinking:


----------



## calstar (Feb 2, 2015)

I just got off the phone with the _utoole_ website store customer service(678-232-7327), not the ebay store. Either the representative couldn't understand me clearly or vice versa, but what was plainly understood was that the item(317-0506, 6" hv rotary table) is the same on each site, although *ebay price is $379* and *utoole website is $208*. After a minute or so of trying to get the reason for the price difference it became clear that our communication wasn't(clear); I thanked him and got off the line. So....this rt is a really good deal or not so good depending on which store you buy from. If I was one of the 17 people(as shown on ebay) that payed $379 on the ebay store I'd be a little upset. If anyone has more info on this subject please post it,

thanks, Brian


----------



## sk1nner (Feb 2, 2015)

darkzero said:


> I'm familiar with the vendor which is CME Tools. I have purchased from them & have had no bad experiences with them. They sell typical China tools. As far as that exact RT, no experience. I have a similar RT but made by Vertex (Taiwan). For me the 6" was also too small for my 9x32 table (handle hits the edge) so I went with an 8".



Cme is actual local to me.  I've wondered how the products are.  What have you bought from them and what is your opinion of it?  Thank you


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Feb 2, 2015)

Just thought I would add for reference, I have an original Clausing Mill rotary table and it's 7" dia.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 2, 2015)

sk1nner said:


> Cme is actual local to me.  I've wondered how the products are.  What have you bought from them and what is your opinion of it?  Thank you



The things I purchased from them were typical China quality. Here are the things I've purchased from them (that I remember, maybe more?):


Adjustable angle block. This is the only picture I have on hand of it. No complaints, was a great price.





3" toolmaker's vise aka screwless vise (although it does use a screw )). Again no complaints, fit & finish is nice but I have not checked it's accuracy. Doesn't matter for what I use it for.





6.3" 6-jaw chuck for use on my rotab. It had some issues but I was not surprised as I knew I was buying a cheap chuck. More on that here, posts 13 & 18. 




I'm happy with what I got from them for the price & I would buy them again, even the chuck (price was $185 when I purchased it though, it's $259 now so maybe not at that price).


----------



## calstar (Feb 2, 2015)

sk1nner said:


> Cme is actual local to me.  I've wondered how the products are.  What have you bought from them and what is your opinion of it?  Thank you



CME(ebay sales as _nouniucme_) is the vendor for the rt  pictured in my first post above. The other pics and specs are from _utoole,_ I do not think CME has anything to do with _utoole _other than maybe source from the same factory but no business association as far as I know.



Brian


----------



## calstar (Feb 2, 2015)

Tool-in-the-Box said:


> Just thought I would add for reference, I have an original Clausing Mill rotary table and it's 7" dia.



If possible please post a pic of the rt on your clausing.

thanks,  Brian


----------



## darkzero (Feb 2, 2015)

calstar said:


> CME(ebay sales as _nouniucme_) is the vendor for the rt  pictured in my first post above. The other pics and specs are from _utoole,_ I do not think CME has anything to do with _utoole _other than maybe source from the same factory but no business association as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Brian



Yes utoole is not affiliated with CME Tools, I don't see where anyone implied that.

Utoole is SDMEC USA. As far as I'm aware, they are Sound Metals & Machinery of China.


----------



## sk1nner (Feb 2, 2015)

I wonder how good this unit is from wttool? Seems to be a good value if the quality is decent. 

http://www.wttool.com/index/page/pr...otary+Table+Set&update_continue_shopping=true


----------



## calstar (Feb 2, 2015)

I emailed them this afternoon, looks like the price difference has been corrected, no longer $379 on the ebay store, now $179 and $170 at the _utoole_ site, must have been a typo. Still like to hear from someone that has one

Brian


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Feb 3, 2015)

calstar said:


> If possible please post a pic of the rt on your clausing.
> 
> thanks,  Brian




It will be a day or two before I can post pics.


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Feb 7, 2015)

calstar said:


> If possible please post a pic of the rt on your clausing.
> 
> thanks,  Brian




Here you go:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...ng-8520-mill-rotary-table?p=272967#post272967


----------

